

Amazon S3 Introduces Reduced Redundancy Storage (2x vs 3x) - justinsb
http://docs.amazonwebservices.com/AmazonS3/latest/dev/index.html?DataDurability.html#UsingRRS
Update: Werner Vogels weighs in:  http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2010/05/amazon_s3_reduced_redundancy_storage.html
======
justinsb
Werner Vogels' blog posting on this:
[http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2010/05/amazon_s3_reduce...](http://www.allthingsdistributed.com/2010/05/amazon_s3_reduced_redundancy_storage.html)

------
stcredzero
S4 should respond with a "No Redundancy" feature.

<http://www.supersimplestorageservice.com/>

------
tlrobinson
A preemptive strike against Google's rumored S3 competitor?

~~~
pytxab
Doubt it. This isn't a big enough feature to be driven by that situation. It
sounds like a routine product improvement to me.

~~~
petervandijck
I actually think it is. It'll make it harder to say "we're cheaper than aws".
Now people will have to qualify that (we're cheaper than some of s3), which
makes the statement much weaker.

------
pkulak
If I use this, how do I know when I need to recreate an object?

~~~
bbgm
From Jeff Barr's blog post: [http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/05/new-
amazon-s3-reduced-red...](http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2010/05/new-
amazon-s3-reduced-redundancy-storage-rrs.html)

"If Amazon S3 detects that an object has been lost any subsequent requests for
that object will return the HTTP 405 ("Method Not Allowed") status code. Your
application can then handle this error in an appropriate fashion. If the
object lives elsewhere you would fetch it, put it back into S3 (using the same
key), and then retry the retrieval operation. If the object was designed to be
derived from other information, you would do the processing (perhaps it is an
image scaling or transcoding task), put the new image back into S3 (again,
using the same key), and retry the retrieval operation."

------
mark_l_watson
Amazon sells technology that they developed for their own use. I wonder what
data they store in RRS? Tracking information? User calculated preferences on
products?

~~~
DenisM
map-reduce jobs intermediate results?

------
petervandijck
I'm probably an aws fanboi by now but I think this is great. Store your not-
so-important stuff 30% cheaper. I can see how I'd use this immediately.

------
braindead_in
Is the price less for this? It doesn't say.

~~~
justinsb
Pricing starts at 10c/GB rather than 15c/GB; hence I figured it's stored in 2
locations rather than S3's default 3 location redundancy.

~~~
tlrobinson
Does that match up with the 99.999999999% vs 99.99% durability figures? I
don't know what the proper math is here.

edit: they do explicitly say "Designed to sustain the concurrent loss of data
in two facilities"

~~~
gduffy
Inexact at best, but ..

    
    
      P(3 locations failing) = 1-0.99999999999
    
      P(1 location failing) = P(3 locations failing)^(1/3) = 0.000215443475
    
      P(2 locations failing) = P(1 location failing)^2 = 0.999569159

